# modifier for skin excision/flu shot same day??



## misstigris (Nov 4, 2009)

When billing for a skin excision (11400) and immunization (flu shot) on the same date of service, do I need to use a modifier? and if so, how would you bill it? What if the pt received multiple immunizations in addition to the skin procedure?

Thanks


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 4, 2009)

vacc admin codes never get modifiers...assign codes according to the vacc given



misstigris said:


> When billing for a skin excision (11400) and immunization (flu shot) on the same date of service, do I need to use a modifier? and if so, how would you bill it? What if the pt received multiple immunizations in addition to the skin procedure?
> 
> Thanks


----------

